# TWO QUESTIONS 1- Possible UTI? 2-How many scans are safe?



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

My first question -

Since last night I have found it quite painful to pass urine. Its not that it burns, its just that it hurts to push when I find that my lower stomach/pelvis area is no quite sore.

I have booked to see my doctor today, but I have been before to see him when I thought I had a urine infection and it turned out not to be. I dont like to waste there time but I am finding it quite painful now, especially when I get up or sit down, I get a sharp pain in the groin or pelvis area. 

Does it sound like a UTI to you? If so will they give me antibotics ? Are these safe to take?

2nd Question -

I am due to have a scan this week, this will be my 6th scan. I have had 1 at 6 weeks,9weeks,11 weeks, 12 weeks, 16 weeks and now this will be my 6th scan, I am 17 weeks. I had a scan at 16 weeks to try and determine the gender but baby wasnt having any of it, so the private scanning place have offered us another free one this week to try and see if we can tell again. Trouble is I am worrying that I am having too many scans and I certainly dont want to find out the sex of the baby if scans can be harmful. I then have my NHS 20 week scan at then end of feb, so that will mean I will have had 7 scans from 6 - 20 weeks. Do you think its wise to not have this second gender scan this week? Are scans harmful or not? 

Many thanks and sorry again to be bothering you with my worries! x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi lolli

First question. Yes it is possible you have a uti but not necessarily. Will be more clear when you've had a sample "dipped" then we can tell if you have any protein o here blood cels in there. 

2nd question. There is no evidence has to how many scans are sfe in pregnancy. Ladies such as diabetics and twin pregnancies are scanned fortnightly but not until later in pregnancy. It is your call re the scan. Most trusts will tell you gender at 20wk scan if it is possible. 

Kaz


----------

